# android farming apps



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am looking for apps for my tablet or phone that I can use to make my small sheep/llama/chicken farm more productive. I'm interested in rotational pasture management, grass production, lineage of livestock-that sort of thing. Any suggestions would be apprectiated. 

thanks very much
Chris


----------

